# Bob Marley



## patr12312 (Dec 9, 2008)

what are ur favorite song to blaze to by Bob Marley?


----------



## lambofgod420 (Dec 9, 2008)

im going to have to say three little birds


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 9, 2008)

Rebel Music remix featuring Bone Thugs n Harmony from the Chant Down Babylon CD

or Kinky Reggae Remix from the same album


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 9, 2008)

none of them

they all sound the same and depress me, over-rated is what i think of him


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_sQ95HrudU&feature=related


----------



## Willie North (Dec 10, 2008)

All Bob songs are great


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 10, 2008)

stalebiscuit said:


> none of them
> 
> they all sound the same and depress me, over-rated is what i think of him


blasphemy is what you speak


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 10, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> blasphemy is what you speak


blasphemy indeed no true herb smoker or anyone who has really listened to his music would say this..


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 10, 2008)

buffalo soldier and easy skanking


----------



## droogz (Dec 10, 2008)

I must say that i used to listen to to allot of Bob Marley and i would say "no girl no cry" would be one of fav songs. Right now though i am listining to Damian Marley. He has some good songs also like "road to zion".


----------



## Cannabox (Dec 10, 2008)

natural mystic
A Sample - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VRGANguGQE

the whole babylon bus is great..


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 10, 2008)

droogz said:


> I must say that i used to listen to to allot of Bob Marley and i would say "no girl no cry" would be one of fav songs. Right now though i am listining to Damian Marley. He has some good songs also like "road to zion".


 great song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mmAuHieD7Q


----------



## droogz (Dec 10, 2008)

When listening to reggae it helps to understand terms and rasta history.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reggae

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastafari


----------



## Marktwang (Dec 10, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> buffalo soldier and easy skanking


 
have you aver noticed the bass line towards the end of esay skanking resembles the bass line for makisupa??? atleast it does on the songs of freedom version


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 10, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> blasphemy indeed no true herb smoker or anyone who has really listened to his music would say this..


they just did

if im feeling ska0sih or reggea i put in stuff like the toasters, i dont care for real slow stuff usually


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 10, 2008)

not all bobs stuff is slow, could you be loved is a great song and very much uptempo


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 11, 2008)

when i smoke a fat blunt "Stir It Up" from The Great Bob Marley thats my shit!!


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2008)

stalebiscuit said:


> none of them
> 
> they all sound the same and depress me, over-rated is what i think of him


 
yeah.. I'm gonna have to partially agree.. his music is way over rated in my opinion.. 

I do however like Buffalo soldier, No woman no cry, and Redemption Song.. if i'm gonna listen to bob Marley and get high.. It would have to be no woman no cry


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 12, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> buffalo soldier and easy skanking


great song... my favorite is probably jammin


----------

